# Announcement--NAG products- Aqua Inspiration Inc.



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

AI (Aqua Inspiration Inc.) is the only authorized agent/distributor in North America to sell NAG products. NAG and AI will not be responsible for any quality issue of those products with NAG logo sold by other stores or individuals who are not authorized by AI.


----------



## BKKcaridina (May 31, 2010)

This threads needs to be changed by Ai


----------

